# Meaning of the name Israel



## sotzo (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm reading Douglas Kelly's systematic theology and enjoying his emphasis on the community of the faith as well as historical theology in his approach...highly recommend it!

One thing that caught my attention was how he interpreted the name of Israel. He interprets it as "prince of God". I am by no means a Hebrew scholar, but I always understood it to mean "he wrestles with God" or "he struggles with God", which reflects back on Jacob's encounter as well as points ahead to the people of Israel. 

What is the correct meaning?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is a source on the etymology that includes the idea of "rules as Prince" in one of its considerations.

The name Israel: meaning, origin and etymology


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 29, 2009)

My preference is "God Strives", that is considering the reference to Deity as the subject, rather than "he strives with God" (God is the object).

In other words, the name "Israel" is another testimony that our salvation is the work of God. The holy people are the result of His wrestling, not our efforts.

Kelly's view is certainly reasonable, and seems to flow from v28, where in the KJV it is rendered the Lord saying: "Thy name shall be ... Israel: for *as a prince* hast thou power *with God* and with men, and hast prevailed." But there the whole phrase "prince with power" is being interpreted from the one word "sara". Seems a bit extended to me.

But I don't think the Idea behind the name resides in Jacob/Israel himself, but in the *meaning* of his wrestling that night.


----------

